# UBER without creditcard/paypal



## JorenHA (Jul 8, 2015)

Hello all!

I will be using UBER for the first time upcoming Friday in Shanghai, unfortunately I just noticed it was not able to use UBER with paypal in China. The problem is, I do not have a creditcard.

Are there any other possibilities to use UBER without a creditcard?

Kind regards,


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

If you have a bank account you can link it to "Google wallet" and use that with Uber.


----------



## JorenHA (Jul 8, 2015)

limepro said:


> If you have a bank account you can link it to "Google wallet" and use that with Uber.


Isn't this only possible in the US?


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Not sure, is Google wallet available to you? Give it a try, if it doesn't work then you will know.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Prepaid credit card.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Prepaid credit card.


Everyone says it won't take those.


----------



## Kingo9 (May 20, 2015)

Debit card.


----------

